

3 Surprising Social Design and Engineering Challenges in Enterprise Software - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/post/61528017534/3-surprising-social-design-and-engineering-challenges

======
ivankirigin
Hey folks, YesGraph cofounder here. If you're working on an enterprise
product, I'd love to hear what you think.

